# What are your strategies for rushing levels in AC:PC?



## strawbeariie (Sep 25, 2019)

I have a few but I was wondering if there are any ~secret~ ones that other people have. Let me know! :3


----------



## Cerise (Sep 27, 2019)

strawbeariie said:


> I have a few but I was wondering if there are any ~secret~ ones that other people have. Let me know! :3



Hmm...I figured out just recently to have the animals whose essence I want in my camp, give them snacks until I run out.  If I do run out and they haven?t levelled up yet, I would kick them out of my campsite lol then go to the beach and use the calling card, then the request card until I run out of those.  For animals with low heart level, I use the gold snack on them.  That seems to boost things up pretty fast.  That?s all I have.


----------



## Ossiran (Sep 28, 2019)

There's no real secret. Put campers you want to level quickly in your cabin and talk to them, and stock up on treats to unload on a  villager you want/need to level. Eventually you'll level up. You can rush early levels, but eventually you will get to a point where to level up you'll need 20-25 heart points and things will slow down.


----------



## Romaki (Sep 28, 2019)

I just put the villagers who are almost at a new level in my cabin, always build amenities I need (that I have resources for for all levels) and just use everything I got - using every treat to level a villager up (i.e. never waste a treat on someone who won't level up from it unless I use like 6 gold treats on a new villager) and use every calling card and request card to get the other villagers closer to leveling up. I think most importantly I always used leaf tickets to complete villager treasure maps so that I get all of the treats. The maps give out a lot of treats through that and now that the game buffed gold treats you'll get a lot of levels out of doing that. Just make sure you don't waste treats on a villager who is locked in at level 15.


----------



## strawbeariie (Sep 28, 2019)

Ossiran said:


> There's no real secret. Put campers you want to level quickly in your cabin and talk to them, and stock up on treats to unload on a  villager you want/need to level. Eventually you'll level up. You can rush early levels, but eventually you will get to a point where to level up you'll need 20-25 heart points and things will slow down.



Yeah, I’m trying to build all of the special request furniture so I’m just cycling through them in my campsite and cabin.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Romaki said:


> I just put the villagers who are almost at a new level in my cabin, always build amenities I need (that I have resources for for all levels) and just use everything I got - using every treat to level a villager up (i.e. never waste a treat on someone who won't level up from it unless I use like 6 gold treats on a new villager) and use every calling card and request card to get the other villagers closer to leveling up. I think most importantly I always used leaf tickets to complete villager treasure maps so that I get all of the treats. The maps give out a lot of treats through that and now that the game buffed gold treats you'll get a lot of levels out of doing that. Just make sure you don't waste treats on a villager who is locked in at level 15.



Very informative! I went from level 93 to level 94 by just putting all of my villagers that are only a few points from leveling up into my campsite/cabin and changing their outfits and feeding them snacks. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 7, 2019)

I like to give higher quality items to villagers when I can pick what item to give to them (like a perfect fruit or a beetle that is worth 100 or more bells) because it seems like the higher quality items give a more likely chance that the villager will give you a snack as a reward.


----------

